# [HELP] I need help to change my headlight bulb



## venjeans (Apr 11, 2005)

hi guy
i own 2000 maxima and i got new headlight and i dunno how to change headlight on my car.
please help me!

if you know how to change
please e-mail me 
[email protected]


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

venjeans said:


> hi guy
> i own 2000 maxima and i got new headlight and i dunno how to change headlight on my car.
> please help me!
> 
> ...


Did you check your owner's manual? There are instructions there....


----------

